# Outside Stove Gas Pressure Issue



## Big E (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had an issue with the gas on my outside 2 burner stove since day one. If I light one burner the flame is extremely low, barely enough to keep something warm. If I try to light the other burner, the flame goes out. Does anyone have any suggestions? I've already tried using a different propane source, instead of the trailer propane, but that didn't work. The disposable bottle seemed to provide too much pressure and freeze the regulator. I tried a new regulator as well, that didn't work either. My next move is to eliminate the regulator altogether, but thought I better see if someone had a better idea before I tried something unsafe.
I'm thinking since the propane is already regulated at the tank maybe that's why I don't get enough gas the stove. By the way I have tried disconnecting and reconnecting the gas lines, as well as trying it both with and without other propane devises running (water heater, refrigerator, oven, inside stove), and even tried lighting appliances in different order to see if one or the other is "stealing" the gas from the stove. I'm curious if anyone else has had this problem or if anyone had any thoughts or ideas of what the problem could be.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you sure the cutoff valve, located where you connect the hose to the connector, if opening all the way? Sounds like it might be only partially opening for you.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

If your other gas appliances (refrig, water heater, inside range/oven) are working then the problem is not gas pressure.
Perhaps try to connect another burner, which was verified to be working, to the outside valve to see if it works or not. If it works, the problem is in the burners themselves.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Are you sure the cutoff valve, located where you connect the hose to the connector, if opening all the way? Sounds like it might be only partially opening for you.


x2. the handle on the valve turns a ball valve. If you just plug in a Low pressure line and don't turn the valve to parallel to the outlet, you will get low or no flow.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like a problem I've seen with propane BBQs. Spiders like to crawl into the gas line and build nests. They can partially or completely block the gas supply. I would try taking something long and flexible like a piece of 14 gauge wire from a piece of romex and gently feed it into the supply line on the stove to see if there is any blockage.


----------



## Big E (Sep 27, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> If your other gas appliances (refrig, water heater, inside range/oven) are working then the problem is not gas pressure.
> Perhaps try to connect another burner, which was verified to be working, to the outside valve to see if it works or not. If it works, the problem is in the burners themselves.


Good thought. I haven't tried that yet, but that is because I don't have a way to connect it to another appliance. It is a quick coupler attachment on one end and pipe thread on the other. I'd have to buy an adapter(s) to try that, but it might be worth it, just to try and figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## Big E (Sep 27, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> Are you sure the cutoff valve, located where you connect the hose to the connector, if opening all the way? Sounds like it might be only partially opening for you.


x2. the handle on the valve turns a ball valve. If you just plug in a Low pressure line and don't turn the valve to parallel to the outlet, you will get low or no flow.
[/quote]

There is no valve on the line. I've traced the line from the tanks all the way under the trailer to where the quick coupler connection for the stove is located.

There is no valve on the line. It is just a quick coupler attachment that hooks into the gas line under the trailer. I've checked the line to make sure there wasn't a valve somewhere further down the line.


----------



## Big E (Sep 27, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Sounds like a problem I've seen with propane BBQs. Spiders like to crawl into the gas line and build nests. They can partially or completely block the gas supply. I would try taking something long and flexible like a piece of 14 gauge wire from a piece of romex and gently feed it into the supply line on the stove to see if there is any blockage.


I have taken the entire assembly apart to check it. Air will flow through everything. The only thing I wasn't sure about was the regulator, which is why I tried it, but that didn't work either.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you look inside the burner tubes?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I know strange things happen, but the TT should have left the factory with a valve attached to the quick connect (a yellow valve handle). Does anyone have a pic of this available?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a string you might want to read. click here


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Big E said:


> Are you sure the cutoff valve, located where you connect the hose to the connector, if opening all the way? Sounds like it might be only partially opening for you.


x2. the handle on the valve turns a ball valve. If you just plug in a Low pressure line and don't turn the valve to parallel to the outlet, you will get low or no flow.
[/quote]

There is no valve on the line. I've traced the line from the tanks all the way under the trailer to where the quick coupler connection for the stove is located.

There is no valve on the line. It is just a quick coupler attachment that hooks into the gas line under the trailer. I've checked the line to make sure there wasn't a valve somewhere further down the line.
[/quote]
Yes, there should be a valve directly above the quick coupler. It really doesn't look like much, but it is a small lever that rotates.

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Are you sure the cutoff valve, located where you connect the hose to the connector, if opening all the way? Sounds like it might be only partially opening for you.


x2. the handle on the valve turns a ball valve. If you just plug in a Low pressure line and don't turn the valve to parallel to the outlet, you will get low or no flow.
[/quote]

There is no valve on the line. I've traced the line from the tanks all the way under the trailer to where the quick coupler connection for the stove is located.

There is no valve on the line. It is just a quick coupler attachment that hooks into the gas line under the trailer. I've checked the line to make sure there wasn't a valve somewhere further down the line.
[/quote]
Yes, there should be a valve directly above the quick coupler. It really doesn't look like much, but it is a small lever that rotates.

Steve
[/quote]

I've included pics from out 250RS valve - notice the ball valve below the coupler - are you saying you don't have a valve?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If you don't have a valve/handle as shown in the pictures by rdvholtwood, that's probably your problem. You CANNOT put the quick connect into the fitting UNLESS the gas valve is in the OFF position. It's they way they are designed. (or at least every propane Low pressure quick connect I have used) so if it plugs in, your gas is off, or nearly off. you have to find the lever to turn it on. could be the lever came off. Likewise you CANNOT remove the quick connect UNLESS you turn the valve to the OFF position.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

you also mention a regulator, which I'm assuming is on the stove??? If it is on the stove, then you don't want to hook the stove to the low pressure on the trailer. stuff that connects to the low pressure quick connects are meant to run without a regulator, that's what the tank regulator does. If the stove has a regulator, it is meant to hook directly to a propane cannister/bottle.

if it is the outside stove that comes with an outback, it doesn't or shouldn't have a regulator, it's meant to run off the low pressure gas line.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

KTMRacer said:


> If you don't have a valve/handle as shown in the pictures by rdvholtwood, that's probably your problem. You CANNOT put the quick connect into the fitting UNLESS the gas valve is in the OFF position. It's they way they are designed. (or at least every propane Low pressure quick connect I have used)


I've never had an issue with plugging in my outside stove in the open or closed position.

I agree with everyone else that your shut off valve is partially shut off.


----------



## Big E (Sep 27, 2010)

Problem solved, thanks everyone for your help. There was a valve on the line, where the line connected. The problem was that handle for the valve was missing. Thwe odd part was it did appear that it had broken off, but more like it was never there. Anyway, I replaced the valve and I am in business with my outside 2 burner stove.
It only took me 2 years to get that deal fixed. Whew....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Big E said:


> Problem solved, thanks everyone for your help. There was a valve on the line, where the line connected. The problem was that handle for the valve was missing. Thwe odd part was it did appear that it had broken off, but more like it was never there. Anyway, I replaced the valve and I am in business with my outside 2 burner stove.
> It only took me 2 years to get that deal fixed. Whew....


Thats why people should never be afraid to ask questions when something comes up that confuses them. Glsd you got it going now.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to hear that you got it figured out Big E.


----------

